# June Voting Poll



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great entries everyone, just voted, it was tough.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Yes, 21 members have voted!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Vote for your favorite photo in this month's contest,
*GOLDENS and THEIR FELINE FRIENDS.*

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like. 
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on *Wednesday, June 29TH. *


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's looking like a close one, have you voted yet?


This poll will close: Jun 29, 2022 3:39 PM.
Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

30 members have voted and right now there is a tie...your vote counts!


This poll will close: Tomorrow at 3:39 PM.
Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I've already voted but I'm still trying to figure out how Ffcmm can tell her dogs apart when they're all wearing shades.......


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

FurdogDad said:


> I've already voted but I'm still trying to figure out how Ffcmm can tell her dogs apart when they're all wearing shades.......


The little one is Charlie ROFL!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close: Later today at 3:39 PM.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congratulations to *Ginams* for winning the June Photo Contest!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Ginams!


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations Ginams! That is the sweetest photo 💗


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Congrats Ginams!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Huge congratulations Ginams!


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Thanks all! Storm loves her feline friends.


----------

